# found John L Hamilton's PFD and helmet at RR bridge



## fullroom (Jul 20, 2005)

I found a orange and black Lotus Designs PFD and blue protec helmet at the railroad bridge take out/put in on the arkansas tues night July 19th. It has dog tags that say John L Hamilton in one of the pockets. Call Ryan at 970-333-4226 to claim. I'm not on the internet much so the best way to contact me is to call.


----------

